# Suggestions on a silent rat wheel



## Damein1234 (Nov 13, 2016)

I can't take it anymore. I need suggestions for a silent rat wheel.
I keep getting mixed reviews about the one I'm looking at, and I just don't know if it's worth the money or not.
I'm using the standard giant metal wheel, and it doesn't seem to be the squeaking that's noisy. My rat is so big he shaking the entire cage as he runs in the wheel.
Any tips and suggestions anyone can give me are greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Check out the Silent Runner (not to be confused with silent spinner) it is the only wheel I will ever use: http://www.exoticnutrition.com/Depa...ucts/Rat/Rat-Wheels/Silent-Runner-Wheels.aspx

Has dual-bearings and is virtually silent, but you should really get the "cage attachment" for it to make it completely silent. It's a wonderful wheel with many installations, easy to clean, durable, silent and safe. They took the wodent wheel (the only vet approved wheel) and made it more quiet and much easier to clean with more track installations.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

If you can't find the above wheel, I find that the Kaytee Silent spinner is quiet, as long as you use the metal stand and don't attach it to the cage. If you attach it to the cage, it will bounce around and noisily hit the cage. But if you use the metal stand, it's nearly silent.


----------



## Mait (Apr 24, 2017)

Wodent wheel is ok but byte silent spinner is my personal go to.


----------



## WelshRat (May 3, 2017)

I don't know if you can get it where you are but I have a Savic giant rolls wheel which is silent as long as you use the stand. It has ball bearings in the moving part which keeps it silent.


----------



## Damein1234 (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks all for the suggestions!
I'm going to try the silent runner first and see where it goes lol


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

My favorite wheel of all time is the Stealth wheel. It was originally made for sugar gliders. I've had them for about 10 years now. I also have a Silent Runner, but the Stealths spin better. They also have bearings and are also silent. And they just came out with a new model called the Stealth Freedom wheel which is a harder plastic and less prone to chewers.

I'm also a big fan of the mesh tracks (the Silent Runners have a solid track) because raisins will fall out while they run instead of getting mashed in the track.


----------

